# Highland Embroidery Machine



## mwehling23 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am currently looking for an embroidery machine to add to my business. I run a home based small business. I have recently secured a contract with a local shop to do their embroidery work. I have been looking at the ZSK, SWF, and Highland embroidery machines. I have seen the SWF in action at an expo and was really impressed. I was wondering if anyone has had experience with the Highland machines. I'm sure this topic has been brought up before but I am wondering if anyone has had any newer experience with this machine. I need a machine with a large stitch field. I embroidery a lot of jacket backs and with my current machine (Brother PR-620) I have to do multiple hoopings. Thank you in advance for your advise. 

Missy


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't have any experience with highland, but I absolutely love my zsk.


----------



## mwehling23 (Feb 16, 2012)

NiceThreadsLLC said:


> I don't have any experience with highland, but I absolutely love my zsk.


It is funny that you say that because I was also looking at the ZSK Sprint 5 machine. I think that I will go with that one.


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't think the zsk will let you down. They are really solid machines.


----------



## comingforhelp (Apr 23, 2014)

SWF had a bad reputation for its limited service. SWF treated its USA distributor as enemy. In 2010, SWF stopped its agency in US and move its focus onto South America where SWF has more margin. I got to know SWF was laughing at the silly backup terms in US, like endless lawsuits, refunds, leasing, etc. 

ZSK, is this a brand joiinted ventured by German and Chinese? 

Highland, the company based in Fort Worth/Dallas, just imported Chinese embroidery machine from Shanghai China. 

Hey, I found a video of large sewing area machine, it has agent in DFW. You may pay a visit there to see how it is working. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1_m6p5w3_Y&list=UUqXhMIFu8N57ptcrQoBnZLA[/media]

This has a pretty big sewing area as you can see. Quite interesting. 

Cheerio!
Khan


----------



## comingforhelp (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd rather choose a local agent who can provide some training and timely backup service. This is important for me. Unless you are experienced in maintance and repairing, you'd better have the local agent be with you. Time is money. So backup service and consistent attitude really matter. 

Cheers!
Khan


----------

